# H: Deathwing W: Metal Daemons, IG



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

have a pile of deathwing terminators im looking to trade heres what i have:

1 Metal Force Commander in terminator armour Power Sword/Storm Bolter painted
1 Metal Chaplin in Terminator armour primed
4 Assault Cannons painted
9 Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield primed
5 Power Sword/Storm Bolter 3 painted 2 primed
5 Powerfist/Storm Bolter
19 Powerfist/Storm Bolter 12 Painted 7 Primed
1 Chainfist/Storm Bolter Primed
1 Armless Primed
1 With Chaos Possessed Arms Primed
1 with With chaos head/Lightning Claw and Force Staff.

Im mainly looking to trade for Metal Daemons and Guard but i will consider any fair offers


----------



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Location?


----------



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

DA-knight said:


> Location?


Im in the UK but more than happy to ship worldwide


----------

